# Computer stürzt ständig ab



## rootssw (20. März 2004)

Hallo!

Hab' schon wieder ein Hardware Problem...
Und ich befürchte, es wird wieder ein laaaanger Beitrag!
Viel spaß beim Lesen! 
Also, es geht um folgende Konfiguration:

CPU:
Intel Pentium II - 400 Mhz
Board:
AOpen AX6BC
+ 128 MB SD-Ram @ 100 Mhz

Das Problem liegt darin, dass der PC ständig abstürzt!
Mit ständig meine ich immer dann, wenn bestimmte Operationen ausgeführt werden.

Also, vorneweg:
Wenn ich die CPU auf 400 Mhz laufen lasse (100x4), stürzt der wesentlich öfter ab, als wenn ich (wie es im Augenblick der Fall ist) die CPU per FSB runtersetzen auf nur 300 Mhz laufen lasse.

Und unter Absturz ist dabei folgendes zu verstehen:

Die Maus bewegt sich nicht mehr und auf Benutzereingaben wird überhaupt keine Reaktion gezeigt (der PC "friert ein")
Es kommt (unter Windows) ein "blauer Bildschirm"
Der Computer startet neu

Aber das "normale" abstürzen passiert nicht einfach so, sondern wirklich nur dann, wenn ich ganz bestimmte Programme aufrufe!

Beispiele:
Ich öffne unter Win98 SE den Adobe Acrobat Reader 5.0 - absturz!
Und das immer dann, nachdem der die Oberfläche geladen hat.
Das heisst, ich kann den Text der ersten Seite schon sehen, aber danach bewegt sich die Maus nicht mehr und garnichts tut sich!
Das passiert bei JEDER PDF-Datei (hab' insgesamt 35 ausprobiert).
Mit dem Acrobat Vers. 4.05 kann ich allerdings problemlos arbeiten!

Noch ein paar Beispiele:
- Wenn ich mit dem PC bestimmte (! nicht bei jeder - nur bei bestimmten Seiten !)Internetseiten aufrufe
- Wenn ich versuche Linux zu installieren (SUSE 9.0) und die Hardware-Erkennung der Systemanalyse beendet ist, greift der Computer noch exakt 3 mal kurz auf die Festplatte zu, dann Absturz (da kann man eine Atomuhr besser nach eichen, als nach jedem Pulsaren!   ).
- Wenn ich Opera öffne
- Wenn ich unter UltraEdit (ein Schreibprogramm) einen rechtsklick mache

Wenn ich aber im normalen Betrieb mit den Programmen arbeite, von denen ich weiss, dass da bisher nichts bei passiert ist, kann ich WOCHENLANG störungsfrei arbeiten!
Das kann man gerne wörtlich nehmen! Der Computer läuft jetzt schon 3 Wochen in einem Stück!
Nachts wird immer nach Viren gesucht, Scandisk ausgeführt und die Festplatten defragmentiert.
Dabei ist der bis jetzt noch nie stehen geblieben!
Aber, als ich dann eben wieder eine der oben beschriebenen Situationen provozierte, ist der wieder abgestürzt! 

Dann hab' ich mal folgendes Probiert:
- Windows neu installiert (Win98 und ME) (aber wenn das sogar unter Linux passiert, wird's wohl nicht an Windows liegen)
- Bios-Update mit ALLEN verfügbaren Updates, die auf AOpen.com zu haben sind
- Treiber-Update
- ALLE Komponenten ausgetauscht (bis auf CPU und Board, da ich davon je nur eine funktionsfähige Variante von hab'!)

Davon hat NICHTS eine einzige Verbesserung gebracht. 
Das, was gewirkt hat, ist:
- im Abgesicherten Modus starten
- nur unter DOS arbeiten (das ist das alte Betriebssystem von Microsoft, das es vor Windows gab  )

Dabei sind keine Probleme aufgetreten!
Jetzt bin ich leider ratlos!
Was mir vor allen dingen zu schaffen macht, ist, dass es nur bei ganz bestimmten Situationen passiert!
Es wäre schön, wenn ich die einfach "umgehen" könnte, aber leider treten diese Situationen ca. 20 mal am Tag auf (und damit auch soviele Abstürze am Tag - wenn ich nicht "vorsichtig" arbeite (bedeutet nur ein paar Programme zu benutzten).
Und was auch noch sch.....lecht ist, ist, dass der Fehler bei JEDEM Betriebssystem aufzutreten scheint (Windows 98 und Me, Linux - SUSE und RedHat, selbst BeOS hab' ich getestet!).
Nur unter MS-DOS und im SafeMode nicht!

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, warum der Fehler auftritt?!


----------

